# White Funky Stuff



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok, so here's the challenge, name this white funky stuff. Is it fungus, is it a creature what is it? Will it hurt my lovelies or not? The real challenge is its a blurry pic because of where its located I can only take a pic through glass.


----------

